

Setting up a free multi channel contact system using KooKoo and Issueburner - nutanc
http://blog.kookoo.in/2011/01/setting-up-free-multi-channel-help-desk.html

======
nutanc
The calling feature works only in India as KooKoo is currently present only in
India.

